# AC Freon line is not as cold as it should be



## bigmac71201 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 10 year old Goodman GMP series.
m/n: CK49-1b
s/n: 9606033390
I am not sure how to look up the tonnage of the unit.

The bigger copper line with the insulation running out the compressor does not seem to be as cold as it is suppose to be. 
My neighbors is almost ice cold and mine is no where near that. 
Needless to say the air that blows out my vents inside just have a hint of cool air therefore my ac stays on almost all day.

I had the freon refilled 3 months ago and they said the pressure looked good. "I am guessing they meant no leaks"

Any ideas what else I could possibly check? 


r/
Brad


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

bigmac71201 said:


> I had the freon refilled 3 months ago and they said the pressure looked good. "I am guessing they meant no leaks"
> 
> Any ideas what else I could possibly check?
> 
> ...


If your system "required" refrigerant 3 months ago then it has a leak. The only scenario for adding refrigerant is that it wasn't charged correctly when installed, has been misdiagnosed or really has a leak.

If refrigerant ever "needs" to be added to an older system then leak testing needs to be carried out. This time hire a differant company to look at the unit.


----------



## bigmac71201 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply...

How would you properly check for a freon leak?


r/
Brad


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

bigmac71201 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> 
> How would you properly check for a freon leak?
> 
> ...


Connect gauges to the service ports and compare pressures/temperatures against the manufacturers specifications. That will tell you if charge is low.

To find a leak will require an electronic sniffer and/or soap bubbles. Sometimes you can look for oil residue and that often indicates a leak is close by. It could be as simple as caps missing from the schrader valve ports.

It could also be neighbor kids huffing refrigerant from your system to get high.


----------

